# This super armour will solve all the CF's problems (or Revenge of the Bear Suit)



## McG (26 May 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApdlThgxN6U

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPS2l5fQ55A

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3CzYw5-qdA

  ... or not  ;D


----------



## adaminc (26 May 2008)

IIRC, this is the same guy who made that famous bear suit, he also made this cushion type of thing for vehicles to protect them against IED's and landmines and it worked really damn well.

I'd like to try and take a tumble down a hill like in that 2nd video.


----------



## CBH99 (26 May 2008)

As cheesy as those vids might be (Kinda looks like one of those black stormtroopers to me) -- isn't he the same guy that invented those IED resistant pads/cushions for vehicles??   [Edit, should've read....sorry]

I watched a thing on Discovery about him - and as cheesy as it comes across, he's actually got some stuff that has worked pretty well.....or am I thinking of something else??


----------



## McG (26 May 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troy_Hurtubise
http://www.exn.ca/dailyplanet/view.asp?date=9/15/2004



			
				adaminc said:
			
		

> ... he also made this cushion type of thing for vehicles to protect them against IED's and landmines and it worked really damn well.


I suppose you are referring to "1313 paste"?  Defeating a blast equivalent to an RPG (without shaped charge or frag) is not a particularly impressive feat.


----------



## Long in the tooth (26 May 2008)

Starship Troopers here we come!  Heinlein would be impressed.  This begs the question - we've had this technology, why has it not been developed more quickly?


----------



## RHFC_piper (26 May 2008)

Ok... I'll bite...  


The idea of exoskeleton body armour is appealing, but there are some issue with this particular system (at least that I can see);

1) Bigger armour, bigger bombs.  
    - As with bringing in heavier vehicles with thicker armour, the enemy will just build bigger bombs to destroy it. 
    - With bigger bombs, comes bigger collateral damage. Civilians won't want us around because any attacks will result in huge explosions.

2) Hearts and Minds
    - I think it would be pretty hard to win hearts and minds when you look like a storm trooper. It's hard enough connecting with people when you're wearing BV, TV, BEW, Helmet, etc...  

3) Load carriage.
    - Sure, it's light weight... but it'll feel a hell of a lot heavier when you're wearing a load bearing system as well.
    - The inventor states that he used Star wars and HALO (video game) for a source for design... perhaps he should have looked at what soldiers are carrying on the BF.
    - Integrated load carriage systems would just make this thing bulkier.

4) Mechanized Ops
    - I highly doubt this uber-suit would fit into the gunners hatch of a LAV, let alone any other vehicle.  Even for the dismounts; after you add all the extra crap we carry, I doubt that would fit in the back of a LAV.

5) Protection
    - Sure, it may have ballistic protection with large armoured areas... but what about the joints?  I'm sure each armoured area will survive an IED blast, but I doubt they'll all land in the same place.

6) NUT JOB!!
   - This guy loses his creditability by being as eccentric as Tony Little when trying to sell the idea...  And he let a dude drive into him with a truck, slam him with a log battering ram and hit him with a sledge hammer just to prove he could go wrestle bears (which I have yet to see) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












Perhaps I'm being a little nit-picky, but seriously; the gear we use in operation has to suit our needs...   And this guy is a bear-wrestling wack-job, albeit with good intentions. And as they say; the road to hell is paved with good intentions... as is the road to the nut house, apparently.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (26 May 2008)

Mind you, it's inventions like his (and that kid out west that invented new body armour the forces are looking at) that get the ball rolling...

All it take is an idea...(I don't know who said that, but someone did somewhere)


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (26 May 2008)

Iron Men


----------



## Teeps74 (26 May 2008)

I hate that LOL sign smiley... Makes me belly laugh everytime I see it... Now the gophers are looking at me again!


----------



## RHFC_piper (26 May 2008)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Mind you, it's inventions like his (and that kid out west that invented new body armour the forces are looking at) that get the ball rolling...
> 
> All it take is an idea...(I don't know who said that, but someone did somewhere)



True... But it's just easier for me to take the kid out west seriously 'cause he doesn't want to get hit by a truck to prove his point... he's actually using the "scientific method" to test and improve his design. He didn't just whip something up in his back yard then try to sell it to people like an infomercial.  The difference in my mind is that this guy is coming to the world and saying "this is it... this works...  I'll prove it."  instead of "here's my idea, lets give it a try."
He just seems like the kind of guy who would make something that may or may not work very well, then before trying to improve it, would market it on a late night infomercial or in a both in a mall with a head set microphone... like the guys who demonstrate the chamois that absorb everything; I'm sure those things work great, but I really don't want to be yelled by some 'snake-oil' peddler when I go out shopping.


Besides, I have a really hard time taking this guy seriously; 






I mean, he did make "fire paste", and that seemed to work pretty well... 





But I don't think it requires this kind of demo.








Seriously, I don't see that kid out west telling people to shoot him to prove his idea... thats why we have laboratories and the scientific method.

but that's just my skewed take on it. 




			
				Teeps74 said:
			
		

> I hate that LOL sign smiley... Makes me belly laugh everytime I see it... Now the gophers are looking at me again!



Heh... Thats why I use it.... It makes me laugh...


----------



## Sigger (26 May 2008)

IMO something like this would be more suited for JTF in urban situations. Not the whole of the Infantry


----------



## Colin Parkinson (26 May 2008)

I believe one of his inventions is now incorporated into hockey gear and that pays for his continued work. It is nutty smart people like this that created the technology around us.


----------



## MedTechStudent (26 May 2008)

adaminc said:
			
		

> I'd like to try and take a tumble down a hill like in that 2nd video.



Did it, in a sumo suit, three broken fingers.  Was it worth it?  Hell yes.


----------



## Sigger (26 May 2008)

;D Ahahaha! With the wig??!!


----------



## MedTechStudent (26 May 2008)

Sigger said:
			
		

> ;D Ahahaha! With the wig??!!



You mean the wig thats made of plastic and just _looks_ like short black hair?  The wig that left me *concussed* as well as broken?!

Why yes Sigger, with the wig.   ;D  :crybaby:


----------



## Eye In The Sky (26 May 2008)

I had to think for a second but didn't someone already invent and use this body armour stuff in battle before??


----------



## MedTechStudent (26 May 2008)

Nah the impression I got was that suit was deigned to keep you alive should you receive third degree burns to 86% of your body.


----------



## Shec (26 May 2008)

Now, now don't be hard.    It's undoubtedly much more effective than the body armour a Montreal bank-robber fabricated out of flattened beer cans a few years ago in his first and last foray into the field of protective devices.


----------



## Mojo Magnum (24 Jun 2008)

What ever happened to the Bear Suit?  I had seen a picture about a year ago of a suit that was similar to the Halo  video game armor.  The article said the CF had purchased several.  Then.....nothing.  I had also ready about nano technology fabric that could expand and contract like muscle tissue that could in theory increase strength by 10%.  See thru mags are common in movies and video games, they are out there.  

What do you think?  Are these items viable and worth adding to our kit?


----------



## MedTechStudent (24 Jun 2008)

Ok fine I'k bite, even though this has been discussed here before.

The man who invented the suit's name is Troy Hurtubise.  After that nifty little invention he began work on a suit for the Canadian forces.  He asked memebers what *they* needed in the suit, and built it accordingly.  Whether the suit will ever be used in the Sandbox, meh who knows.  It's quite cool though, so well worth the god knows how much to make it.  My prediction is that one Canadian Soldier is not going to be worth the multi zero price tag, and it will not see mass production.  But thats just my theory.

Wanna see more?
Your Welcome!

EDIT: Try searching next time for this kind of stuff though eh? 

Cheers!

Kyle


----------



## chrisf (24 Jun 2008)

There's a lot of speculation that the guy's a nut, but he's dedicated...  he nearly had be convinced till he reached down and whipped out his c[l]ock.


----------



## danchapps (24 Jun 2008)

There is no speculation that he is a nut. He's brilliant, but nuts. Having grown up in the same city as Mr Hurtubise I would not be suprised if he actually made a couple of working versions of said suit. There as an article in the local newspaper about him claiming the CIA was breaking into his garage and stealing his secrets. He's the kind of guy I expect to be running around with tinfoil on his head. However, knowing him, he's probably created a nano-fibreous material that has the same effect as tinfoil, without the embarrassment of actually wearing the foil.


----------



## Ham Sandwich (3 Jul 2008)

First problem i can see with this suit is that it looks very flimsy - like it was fashioned out of old hockey gear or something. Second thing is that it's a series of independant/unconnected plates hung from various parts of his body. That will protect those parts of his body from frag but it does nothing to stop his extrmeties or his head from going in a different direction than the rest of him. But most of all it looks extremely bukly and restrictive. Rather than watching some guy act out his halo/star wars fantasies in front of the camera wearing this, i'd like to see an infantryman put this on and attempt to carry out all of the motor fucntions one would use in combat - particualry operating a long barreled weapon and accessing kit.

And lastly, i can't help but laugh at cheezy radio shack brand gadgets attached to his suit. A cock clock? A handheld voice recorder for recoding you last words before yoiu die? A cellpphone?? He can't be serious. It seems like this thing was designed to do one thing - look cool, which IMO it fails at even that.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (3 Jul 2008)

Ham Sandwich said:
			
		

> First problem i can see with this suit is that it looks very flimsy - like it was fashioned out of old hockey gear or something. Second thing is that it's a series of independant/unconnected plates hung from various parts of his body. That will protect those parts of his body from frag but it does nothing to stop his extrmeties or his head from going in a different direction than the rest of him. But most of all it looks extremely bukly and restrictive. Rather than watching some guy act out his halo/star wars fantasies in front of the camera wearing this, i'd like to see an infantryman put this on and attempt to carry out all of the motor fucntions one would use in combat - particualry operating a long barreled weapon and accessing kit.
> 
> And lastly, i can't help but laugh at cheezy radio shack brand gadgets attached to his suit. A **** clock? A handheld voice recorder for recoding you last words before yoiu die? A cellpphone?? He can't be serious. It seems like this thing was designed to do one thing - look cool, which IMO it fails at even that.



it's a tech demonstrator, you can't expect someone to sink millions of dollars into something like the big corprations do. He has several very successful patents, yes he is a bit nutty, but he is the type to push technology down new paths.


----------



## spr_sldr (16 Jul 2008)

While I do enjoy the idea and we've all played some video games sporting a heavily armored good guy cutting swaths through untold numbers of baddies, but I cant help to think this will only create more problems.
Back to the old idea well if you have a stick, I'll get a bigger stick and attach a rock to it. And from the posts ive read this guy doesnt really have a vote of sanity on his side. 
I like what was said about the hearts and minds, it would be very difficult to communicate effectivly with people, and ive never been a PR guy but i have to say its a valid point. And do we really wanna be called butchers? Lets think for a moment if we equipted our soldiers with these suits and in a combat scenario a section of this soldiers whiped out a force 3 times there size while being a brilliant military victory seen by our forces and of the family members of those lives saved by the protective suits, other people of more liberal views may not appreiciate it.
So it is an interesting prospect of armored soldiers expecially to people of the combat arms and the Infantry, and I like the thought of keeping our brothers in arms further from harms way, i dont know if the public or our government is ready to fund that kind of endevour enough to make it a viable and effective fighting force.


----------



## danchapps (17 Jul 2008)

I just noticed he has a facebook group now, with some videos posted. Here's the link: http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=18886812150

He seems pretty determined to make his suit available.


----------



## Niteshade (17 Jul 2008)

Oh it get's better.

www.inventortroy.com

Intro caption:

"Only one man can see through solid matter, withstand temperatures 3600 degrees and stop an army of bullets. Troy the new superhero."

Riiiiight. We take him seriously. He has some new pics of his new body armor.

I love how he is using a tippmann A5 paintball marker in his pics. It doesn't look like he can sight down the marker due to the helmet.

I have to admit this guy has invented some cool stuff, but his delivery is a bit nuts.

Nites


----------



## danchapps (17 Jul 2008)

A bit nuts??? Did you see his videos on the facebook group that linked to youtube ? That my friend is a rather large understatement you made. Make me wonder though, where he gets all this money to make these crazy things.


----------



## a_majoor (17 Jul 2008)

Exoskeletons are real, but have some mobility issues. The backpack on the "Bleex" isn't what the guy can carry; its the motor that makes it work!

OTOH, if there are alien creatures in the AOR, then there is nothing better than this:


----------



## Colin Parkinson (22 Jul 2008)

Chapeski said:
			
		

> A bit nuts??? Did you see his videos on the facebook group that linked to youtube ? That my friend is a rather large understatement you made. Make me wonder though, where he gets all this money to make these crazy things.



successful patents. Certain hockey equipment being one of them.


----------



## McG (22 Jul 2008)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> Exoskeletons are real, but have some mobility issues.


Not Ironman's!


----------



## wdewitt (22 Jul 2008)

As crazy as it look and sound ? The USA army have use cloning tech. fro Predator Show for camouflage.
It show's  like Star Trek or Predator that give insight to make it real from fiction.
Somebody dream can turn into reality. He sound off his nut but guys like him become millionaire. 
If he come up with some thing good for him.


----------



## troy_hurtubise (26 Jul 2008)

Troy has 2 new great inventions. 
The military has been testing these recently. 

There are a few new youtube videos available - check out the Bags (video titled Obama and McCain) as well as my NEW Tojan S Series videos. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Q82MGJayLpw LIMBC

http://youtube.com/watch?v=RoyPaK2-Y5Q TROJAN

You can also visit the official Troy website, www.inventortroy.com

You thought the bear suit testing was crazy... wait until you see the Trojan S Series testing. Footage to come soon on the website! Stay Tuned! See what all the hype is about


----------



## TacticalW (9 Aug 2008)

troy_hurtubise said:
			
		

> Troy has 2 new great inventions.
> The military has been testing these recently.
> 
> There are a few new youtube videos available - check out the Bags (video titled Obama and McCain) as well as my NEW Tojan S Series videos.
> ...



I've gotta say, that new TROJAN suit is really interesting. I wasn't sure at all about the previous ones but now I'll definitely be keeping track of what this guy does. I recommend checking that video out.


----------



## wdewitt (9 Aug 2008)

At least ;you got to give him points for trying".
He know his stuff but not a super sales men?


----------



## TacticalW (13 Sep 2008)

Here are some new videos of testing his armor:

Soft Armor
pt.1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJl76ZnKAPA
pt. 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZ8AE8z7unY

Body Armor
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GOO1aZmD-k

That looks really impressive to "me" at least, but I'm not exactly an expert. Can someone with some solid knowledge on armor say if this is significant? That soft armor is definitely a lot better than the kevlar armor although for his second video with the chestplate I didn't see it compared to the dragonskin quite yet (temporary budget issues maybe). Considering the light weight and effectiveness it's looking to be pretty good armor in its own right, even if the suit doesn't work out (although it seems this really works well with his full-suit formula). Cheap and easy replacement seems convenient. 

One thing is for sure... the suit looks pretty damned cool  8)


----------



## McG (14 Sep 2008)

TacticalW said:
			
		

> That looks really impressive to "me" at least, but I'm not exactly an expert. Can someone with some solid knowledge on armor say if this is significant? That Troy's soft armor is definitely a lot better than the a particular make of NIJ II tested kevlar armor  ...


Don't be so easily sold on this, and in particular don't let this little video convince you that Hurtubise's product is right for the military.  

1.  He makes claims to the effect that the depth of displacement of the first two shots are immeasurably insignificant.  However. the fact that he does not measure after each shot means that we cannot actually know the displacement caused by the first two shots.  Note that at the end of the test the surface is shaved in order to remove material which was bulged forward due to the displacement of the armour into the clay during impact.  This same displacement of clay will make the depth of penetration of previous shots appear shallower as consecutive shots land near & displace clay.  While his display looks good, it does not demonstrate if his product will or will not meet NIJ II standard.  If he wants to prove that he meets or exceeds the standard, he should test his product according to the standard.

2.  While Mr Hurtubise reiterates that his product is as light & less expensive, he does not discuss flexibility.  In the brief side by side comparison, his product appears somewhat stiffer.  Coincidentally, the CF recently (~'05/06) changed its soft armour because soldiers in Afghanistan complained it was too stiff & restricting.  Armour needs to be flexible enough so that the wearer can perform his duties.  Mr Hurtubise has not demonstrated this.

3.  The video title claims this a comparision between Mr Hurtubise's soft armour and "all soft armour."  This is deceptive.  Even if his intent were to prove his armour is superior to all NIJ standard soft armours, the title fails to bring out that there are higher protection standards in NIJ than level 2.  

4.  Using NIJ to demonstrate a product's suitability as a military soft armour is an all around bad idea.  NIJ is a police standard & as one progresses up the levels of protection they will be earning themselves protection against the better pistol bullet.  NIJ makes no account for protection from frag, and a funny thing about frag (despite Mr Hurtubise dismissing it in one of his earlier videos) is that it can have much higher cross-sectional kinetic energy densities when compared to small arms.  Frag can shred soft armours designed to protect against bullets.  In the military, unless one believes that the better pistol bullet is a bigger combat danger than frag, then accepting only NIJ standard in a soft armour is a gamble with one's life.  A higher NIJ number does not guarantee better frag protection either.  As it is not considered in the development of NIJ armours, frag protection may not be designed for nor tested for (and likely neither).  In some cases, NIJ armours of a higher protection level actually will provide reduced frag protection.  This is one of the reasons that the CF does not use NIJ as a standard for its armour.  If Mr Hurtubise wants to sell his soft armour to the military, he'd better prove it against frag.

NIJ Standard:  http://www.ojp.usdoj.gov/nij/pubs-sum/183651.htm


----------



## TacticalW (14 Sep 2008)

Thanks for the reply MCG, I wouldn't know any of that unless someone with some knowledge on this told me. I didn't assume this was "right for the military" because I didn't get any non-biased information. Why do you think I posted here asking someone knowledgable in this field to comment on it.

Hopefully this gets fully and properly tested eventually, some things I can understand because of some very serious budget issues for him but others may be for less pretty reasons. For frag grenades though that would be fairly illegal unless it was an official test by either the military or an organization that has permission to do it. 

"Can" he get somekind of third party to test it thoroughly or would it require that the place approves it first. Is he doing his own tests so he can lie about his results?


----------



## [RICE] (13 Oct 2008)

I think it is sort of a shame that he doesn't realize things like that... if he did have the right approach, he could really come up with something good.
I also wish I could be that happy about things I've made  ;D haha


----------



## a_majoor (1 Apr 2009)

For the everlasting glory of the Infantry, shines the name, shines the name........

http://nextbigfuture.com/2009/02/incredible-hulc-lockheed-exoskeleton.html



> *Incredible HULC: Lockheed Exoskeleton Gives Superhuman Strength and Endurance to Soldiers Now*
> 
> Human Universal Load Carrier (HULC) is based on a design from Berkeley Bionics of California, but Lockheed says they have enhanced the basic HULC.
> 
> ...


----------



## karl28 (1 Apr 2009)

That was different to watch . All I could help but think that it was the pro-to type for Robo Cop ,  but seriously if they could get something like that to work it may help reduce back injuries or knee problems for the soldier from the loads the s have to carry .


----------



## Snaketnk (1 Apr 2009)

I'd love to see one of those on a 1-per section issue for Light Ops... think about the extra kit you could bring out with it. Of course, I'm not taking it too seriously because it's obviously nowhere near procurement, but it's a nice thought nonetheless.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Apr 2009)

That suit reminds me of these guys







Captain Power and the Soldiers of the Future


----------



## Fiver (2 Apr 2009)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> For the everlasting glory of the Infantry, shines the name, shines the name........



_Volunteered, Rodger Young!
Fought and died for the men he marched among.
In the everlasting annals of the Infantry
Glows the last deed of Private Rodger Young._

Heh, battery consumption is problematic but still, even with the 50 pounds of batteries needed for 12 hours of autonomy, that's still 150 pounds of equipment carried without much effort!


----------



## Colin Parkinson (2 Apr 2009)

Wonder if they can set it up so it can generate some of it's own power when moving to extend battery life?


----------



## Recon 3690 (2 Apr 2009)

I can't remember the site but I was just looking at it 2 days ago, if you guys think this star wars armour is a joke you should look up the US Army Future Soldier Program. They are putting big bucks into exoskeleton armour with strength augmentation and autotomic thermo body temp controls, uploaded bio readings right to the Med. Co., and image & sound uploads right to Comand. Wiz bang shit, the proto type is already made CCC sees & hears what you do, med techs no if you fart, load carriage is 100% of body weight, physical strength increase of 10%, if temp outside increases internal decreases and visa versa and they project stopping 50 cal rds with future tech advances in armour and chemical chameleon camo.


----------



## Recon 3690 (2 Apr 2009)

they talk about liquid metal in the armour, HUD in the face shield with on-board GPS, Compass, Maps, range finder, & orders displayed on it. built in comms with thin wire antennas embedded in the armour. NBC is built in no suits or masks to carry. On-board meds a corpsman can administer with a computer command. All you would need to carry out side the armour would be ammo & special equipment. All this tech already exists except the chameleon camo & ballistics protection.


----------



## a_majoor (2 Apr 2009)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Wonder if they can set it up so it can generate some of it's own power when moving to extend battery life?



The Physics Police are giving you a citation for attempted violation of the Second Law of Thermodynamics.

You are hereby sentenced to increasing disorder, until such time as it reaches a maximum.


----------



## Recon 3690 (3 Apr 2009)

This Isn't the site I was looking at the other day, but gives a lot of the same information  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Future_Force_Warrior


----------



## Recon 3690 (3 Apr 2009)

This is the site http://www.rangermade.us/store/catalog/Army_Technology.php enjoy

Edited to fix link


----------



## Colin Parkinson (3 Apr 2009)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> The Physics Police are giving you a citation for attempted violation of the Second Law of Thermodynamics.
> 
> You are hereby sentenced to increasing disorder, until such time as it reaches a maximum.



i was thinking along the lines of electric cars that can generate electricty when braking, it does not mean that you can replace all of the power used, but if there was way to increase time between recharge by 5-10% without serious weight gain, it would be nice.


----------



## Recon 3690 (3 Apr 2009)

colin check out the second link I put up it pretty comprehensive as to what they are playing with


----------

